# Pink Pearl p/m VS Fuschia p/m



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2006)

i saw in the Christina Aguilera challenge someone posting about Pink Pearl VS Fuschia pigments, so i thought i'd swatch them to show their similarity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH!

on NW15 without flash, natural lighting




on NW15 with flash, natural lighting


----------

